
Scraped without credit - ColinWright
I submitted an article here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12998899<p>Idly I did a search for some of the text, and this popped up:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.itdadao.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;c22a774394p0.html<p>Yes, someone has scrapped the text, copied the images, and put the entire text up, wholesale, without credit.<p>Should I be surprised?<p>(I&#x27;ve not added clickable links in the comments because I don&#x27;t want to give them the traffic.)
======
nowarninglabel
If you want to take action against this scraper, just report them to Google
for copyright violation. Google will likely shut off their advertising
revenue.

~~~
ColinWright
Thanks for your reply - useful idea. However, going through their process it
appears that I need to have a Google account. I don't have one, and don't want
one.

I can find no way to proceed.

